# TPU beim Mainboard?



## Bakura_99 (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei meinem Mainboard einen Schalter mit der Bezeichnung TPU gefunden den man auf zwei Positionen bzw. drei einstellen kann.Nun meine Frage: Was für eine Stufe soll ich wählen.Ich habe eine Corsair H60 v2 mit der Standard WLP, die aber noch durch die EKL Alpenföhn Permafrost ausgetauscht wird?

Lg


----------



## Gast20180803 (27. Juli 2018)

ganz rechts tpu-2 bei wasserkühlung laut bild


----------



## markus1612 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich würde den Schalter auf "Aus" stellen.
Die Option hört sich für mich nämlich stark nach irgendwelchem Auto-CPU-OC bzw. Auto-PfuschImBIOSRum an.


----------



## Bakura_99 (28. Juli 2018)

Ok danke für die Rückmeldungen bisher.Es gibt noch einen anderen Schalter mit der Bezeichnung EPU.Was hat dieser noch entscheidend zu bedeuten. Ich hab ihn mal eingeschaltet . Was meint Ihr?


----------

